# Rain bird 5000 some parts of the yard not getting enough water



## daganh62 (May 4, 2018)

I have 3 zones in my yard and two of the zones are getting enough water. But the other zone has some parts of the yard looking great but the bottom of my yard is getting dried out. Essentially two of the heads barely reach those areas and the other one has to do a 180 instead of a 90 like the other heads. Does anyone know what nozzle I should move to or any adjustments I should make? I currently i have gpm navy blue nozzles.


----------



## TC2 (Sep 15, 2017)

A 180 rotor is covering twice the area of a 90 degree so, AFAIAA, you want a nozzle output of at least twice the GPM of the 90 to apply the same amount of water. Nozzles often have a tiny number on them to tell you what their GPM is.


----------

